# Mountianbike-Park Pfälzerwald



## 01wheeler (8. Dezember 2004)

hi,

hier ein artikel aus meiner tageszeitung (rheinpfalz vom 06.12) über ein bikerevier bei uns. 
bin mal gespannt wann die fertigstellung ist und wann es kartenmaterial gibt.
es tut sich was   

gruß


----------



## Jobal (8. Dezember 2004)

Jau da tut sich was in der falschen Richtung...

100000 für die Ausschilderung von ein paar Wegen, genial.  Die Wege konntest Du schon die ganze Zeit fahren, Kartenmaterial gibt es für den gesamten Pfälzerwald erstklassiges (Wanderkarten des PWV), es gibt sogar nen MTB Führer für den PW. Was soll das ganze?  

Ich finde die Aktion komplett fürn Popo, für die Hälfte der Kohle hätte man ne ordentliche DH Strecke, North Shores u. Dirt Hügel bauen können, die mit Sicherheit mehr Biker in die Region gelockt hätten u. noch dazu dem illegalem Trailbau eingedämmt hätten.

Die Trails waren schon immer da, jetzt sind se ausgeschildert, na supper.

Gruß Jobal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (8. Dezember 2004)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Jau da tut sich was in der falschen Richtung...
> 
> 100000â¬ fÃ¼r die Ausschilderung von ein paar Wegen, genial.  Die Wege konntest Du schon die ganze Zeit fahren, Kartenmaterial gibt es fÃ¼r den gesamten PfÃ¤lzerwald erstklassiges (Wanderkarten des PWV), es gibt sogar nen MTB FÃ¼hrer fÃ¼r den PW. Was soll das ganze?
> 
> ...



das stimmt nicht ganz.  fÃ¼r den tourismus ist ein solches wegenetz wichtig. eine andere frage ist, wie lange die schilder hÃ¤ngen, da bei wenig frequenz mal schnell was durch bike-hasser demontiert ist.
wie sich die wanderer gegenÃ¼ber den bikern verhalten, die nicht auf eben diesem unterwegs sind, bleibt abzuwarten. einerseits besteht die gefahr, dass es heisst "bleibt doch auf euren wegen". andererseits kann die sensibilisierung der regionalen behÃ¶rden fÃ¼r den mtb-sport durchaus vorzÃ¼ge haben. es bleibt abzuwarten, in welche richtung es sich entickelt. immerhin kann jetzt keiner sagen, man dÃ¼rfe in der pfalz keine singletrails fahren, denn imerhin sind jetzt welche offiziell ausgeschildert, oder muss man da schieben ?  
warum kein dh northshore usw ? na ganz einfach deshalb, weil sich ein bikeverein der nunmal andere interessen vertritt stark gemacht hat (bikenatour). nicht motzen, selber lobby arbeit leisten, aufklÃ¤ren usw.. vielleicht mal mit den zusammen setzen, konstruktive kritik Ã¼ben, allianzen bilden...


----------



## Limit83 (8. Dezember 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> das stimmt nicht ganz.  für den tourismus ist ein solches wegenetz wichtig. eine andere frage ist, wie lange die schilder hängen, da bei wenig frequenz mal schnell was durch bike-hasser demontiert ist.
> wie sich die wanderer gegenüber den bikern verhalten, die nicht auf eben diesem unterwegs sind, bleibt abzuwarten. einerseits besteht die gefahr, dass es heisst "bleibt doch auf euren wegen". andererseits kann die sensibilisierung der regionalen behörden für den mtb-sport durchaus vorzüge haben. es bleibt abzuwarten, in welche richtung es sich entickelt. immerhin kann jetzt keiner sagen, man dürfe in der pfalz keine singletrails fahren, denn imerhin sind jetzt welche offiziell ausgeschildert, oder muss man da schieben ?
> warum kein dh northshore usw ? na ganz einfach deshalb, weil sich ein bikeverein der nunmal andere interessen vertritt stark gemacht hat (bikenatour). nicht motzen, selber lobby arbeit leisten, aufklären usw.. vielleicht mal mit den zusammen setzen, konstruktive kritik üben, allianzen bilden...


----------



## Pandur (8. Dezember 2004)

Irgendjemand hat mir das mal auf einer Tour erklärt (War das nicht sogar das geliebte Fernsehteam?)
Teuer ist nicht die Ausschilderung. Teuer ist, dass die Wege in einem guten Zustand bleiben müssen. Wenn ein Biker über einen Baum fällt, der einfach über dem Weg liegt, muss diese Stadt haften, da der Weg ja ausgezeichnet wurde. Und das kann teuer werden. 
Es ist also keine leichte Entscheidung, einfach Fahrradwege auszuschildern.

Ich hoffe mal, ich habe das in kurzer Form korrekt wiedergegeben. Aber es gibt bestimmt einige, die mehr dazu sagen können.


----------



## radsportnils (8. Dezember 2004)

hallo zusammen ,

hier erst mal einen link , damit sich jeder ein bild von dem machen kann was wir hier leisten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=135620

um jobal´s persoenliche meinungen zu kommentieren ist mir meine zeit zu schade. nur ein kleiner denkhinweis : vielleicht erst einmal vor ort die strecken begutachten , sich mit den machern und verantwortlichen austauschen um sich dann eine eigene meinung zu bilden.

fuer alle anderen die es verstehen worum es hier ueberhaupt geht .... um die touristische vermarktung des mountainbikens im pfaelzerwald ......kann ich nur versprechen: wir werden alle von den ausgeschilderten strecken provitieren. den behoerden ist es auch klar , dass lokale biker weiterhin auf ihren lieblingstrails unterwegs sein werden.
was nicht ausschliesst , dass sie auch die trails des mtb-parks-pfaelzerwald verstaerkt in ihre strecke mit einbauen.
die singletrails befinden sich im moment in einem laubfreien ! , perfekt ausgeschilderten und tadellosem zustand.
nach wuenschen von allen seiten wird die beschilderung und auch der wegezustand des bikeparks gepflegt werden.
ausserdem erreichen wir mit der werbung fuer unseren sport eine breitenwirkung , aus der gerade alle dual , dirt , downhill und freeridefans ihren nutzen ziehen koennen und auch werden. in heidelberg ist man da schon auf dem richtigen weg.
in st. ingbert wird meines wissens auch eine strecke ausgewiesen ( im bereich des marathons ). vielleicht sollte man diesen aktivisten helfend unter die arme greifen und die idee einer downhillstrecke mit northshores und dirt-huegeln einbringen und beim bau aktiv dabei sein anstelle herumzupoebeln und ideen im keim zu ersticken.

mein vorschlag : einfach mal bei uns vorbeikommen , abrocken und eine eigene meinung bilden.

die ersten haben das schon getan : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=144302

ps. bei typen wie jobal wuerde sich gary fisher wahrscheinlich seinen ziegenbart abreissen 

so long ---------- we´re a family    

stephan


----------



## Thorsten_F (8. Dezember 2004)

radsportnils schrieb:
			
		

> um jobal´s persoenliche meinungen zu kommentieren ist mir meine zeit zu schade.


  


> vielleicht sollte man diesen aktivisten helfend unter die arme greifen und die idee einer downhillstrecke mit northshores und dirt-huegeln einbringen und beim bau aktiv dabei sein anstelle herumzupoebeln und ideen im keim zu ersticken.


ich sag´s mal so. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die F****e halten.



> ps. bei typen wie jobal wuerde sich gary fisher wahrscheinlich seinen ziegenbart abreissen


  und nicht nur seinen Ziegenbart.

@alle MECKERER:
seid froh, dass bei uns etwas für unseren Sport getan wird. Unterstützt die MAcher. Ich habe selbst einen Marathon 12 JAhre aufgebaut, da geht es nicht von 0 auf 1500 Starter in zwei Jahren. Alles braucht seine Zeit.
Wer nur vom GAragendach springen will kann das auch zu Hause machen, der muss ja nicht in den Wald.  

@Stephan
Wann kann man den offiziell biken? Oder wann ist Eröffnung?   

So.Ich geh mal in den Keller meckern!


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Dezember 2004)

Thorsten_F schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich sag´s mal so. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die F****e halten.
> 
> Wer nur vom GAragendach springen will kann das auch zu Hause machen, der muss ja nicht in den Wald ...



Tolle Argumentation  dann könnte ich ja auch um meinen künstlichen Weihnachtsbaum biken bis mir schlecht ist - dann bräuchte ich in Zukunft auch keine Wuchergebühren für überlange CTF`s (Marathons ohne Zeitnahme) mit schlechter Verpflegung bezahlen, oder? 

Manche Dinge brauchen Zeit, andere brauchen Geld.

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (8. Dezember 2004)

also ich kann jobals meinung schon insofern verstehen, als dass das geld manchmal schon recht willkürlich verteilt wird. aber so läuft es leider in der politik. wenn es nur um die freigabe einer fläche geht, stellen sich behörden manchmal schon quer. sind jedoch einnahmen wie über die tourismus schiene zu erwarten, sitzt das geld oft lockerer.  es stimmt auch schon, dass die leute aus dem umkreis auch so in den wald fahren gehen und wer es nicht fertig bringt, mit der karte in der hand mal selbst ne tour zusammenzustellen, sollte an der saar entlang fahren. aber wirtschaftlich ist der tourismus für die region recht wichtig.
und ich denke vielleich neid auf der einen seite und stumpfes verurteilen der kritik auf der anderen bringt auch nix. seid nett zueinander, bald ist weihnachten


----------



## Limit83 (8. Dezember 2004)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> und ich denke vielleich neid auf der einen seite und stumpfes verurteilen der kritik auf der anderen bringt auch nix. seid nett zueinander, bald ist weihnachten


Der Beste Satz in dieser Diskussion! Wir sind doch alle eine Große MTB-Familie! Schon schlimm genug, dass einen die Rennradfahrer nicht Zurückgrüßen. 
Alles in allem finde ich ausgeschilderte MTB Touren Genial! Warum nicht? Schließlich gibt es ja ausgeschilderte Wanderwege??? Per pedes könnte man sich ja auch eine Karte schnappen und sich selbst eine Wandertour zusammenbauen.


----------



## snoopy-bike (9. Dezember 2004)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind doch alle eine Große MTB-Familie! Schon schlimm genug, dass einen die Rennradfahrer nicht Zurückgrüßen.




  

  
Yop genau! Und Friede den Menchen auf Erden!!!!!!!!

Peace not WAR!!!!  Love and Peace etc....  

hat limit zuviel geraucht????????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radsportnils (9. Dezember 2004)

nur mal zur info :

100000  fuer *316km* ausgeschilderte und genehmigte wege und trails , dazu ein fahreruebungsgelaende , 2 permanent gepflegte cc-strecken und evtl. noch eine dualstrecke ........ alles mit aufwendig verarbeiteten uebersichtstafeln und schildern.......bearbeiten aller trails , alle daten als digitale kartenversion ... und und und sind ein echtes schnaeppchen. 

*3,7km * asphaltierter radweg haben in unsrer nachbargemeinde 423.000  verschlungen. vom "messbaren erfolg" dieser massnahme will ich gar nicht sprechen .... !?

das thema sollte aber nicht zur geldfrage ausufern ; wir sollten uns an anderen erfolgreichen bikeparkobjekten orientieren. und dort gibt es mittlerweile einige vielversprechende ansaetze ....!

... und daran sollten wir uns messen und vergleichen lassen.

schickt einfach eine mail an [email protected] wenn ihr mal begleitung fuer eure tour in unserem wegenetz wuenscht.

... denn das ist das , was uns alle verbindet :

cooler sport in einer dafuer perfekt geeigneten location    

gruss stephan


----------



## snoopy-bike (9. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
jetzt muss ich doch noch einen ernsten Beitrag zu diesem Thema verfassen:  

Also MTB-Permanenten dienen in erster Linie zwei Zielen:

da wären zum 1. die Ankurbelung des Fremdenverkehrs/Tourismus;

insbesondere soll hierbei ein Augenmerk auf den WE-Tourismus gelegt werden, denn so realistisch ist man; keiner wird wohl eine Woche Urlaub z.B. in St. Ingbert verbringen.
Aber man kann WE-Touristen werben und "abfangen", die vielleicht ansonsten einen weiteren Weg in den Schwarzwald fahren würden - zumal, wenn diese Touren ein "ordentlicheres" Wegenetz zur Verfügung stellen als der Schwarzwald (sprich: Single-trails)!
Hierbei weiß man sehrwohl, dass keine Massenanstürme hereinbrechen werden, sondern es geht in erster Linie hierbei um ein weiteres Standbein in einer Vielzahl von Freizeitaktivitäten in unserer Region. (neben Walking, relaxtes Rad-fahren, Kultur (St. Ingbert), kulinarische Köstlichkeiten usw....

zum 2. hat man mit Permanenten auch die Chance das Wegenetz in gewisser Weise zu kanalisieren.

MTB-Verkehr ist ja schon vorhanden und ist auch z.B. nicht überall gern gesehen oder gar verboten (Stiefel IGB, Felsenpfade Kirkel und SB).
Hiernach soll nun Biker eine Alternative angeboten werden.
Es gibt viele Leute die biken, die kennen nur die gleichen Wege und fahren immerwieder die gleiche Strecken....

Das Problem ist nicht nur allein die Finanzierung solcher Projekte, sondern in erster Linie auch die Haftungsfrage:
Aufgrund unseres "tollen" Rechtssystems, das zuweilen ziemliche Stilblüten trägt, traut sich nämlich fast keine Kommune sowas einzurichten:
Denn wenn etwas "ausgewießen" wird, übernimmt der Eigentümer (Kommune wie Privatwaldbesitzer) die Haftung für Unfälle, die auf mangelnde Verkehrssicherheit zurückzuführen sind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Rechtsgelehrte vom Forst weisen auf gefällte Urteile hin, wo einzelne Forstbeamte immer mit einem Bein im Knast stehen (vgl. Prof. Dr. Claus Mattheck = Forstpapst)
So gibt es auch im Saarland klagen gegen den Forst, weil MTB'ler z.B. gegen einen querliegenden Baum, in einer Querrinne oder auf "nassem Laub" ausgerutscht sind! 
Das Problem gäbe es nicht, wenn jeder akzeptieren würde, dass der Wald kein Disney Land ist!!!!!
In unserer Gesellschaft ist es aber halt so, dass jeder zuerst nach dem Staat, der Stadt oder Kommune ruft, wenn was passiert ist! - Und das vereinfacht nicht gerade solche Sachen wie Einrichtung von Permanenten; Freeride-Strecken usw.

Z.B.: wenn ein bestimmter Single Trail, der in Planung für eine der MTB-Permanenten in St. Igb. ansteht, nach dem Gesetz und der Rechtssprechung
"Verkehrssicher" gemacht werden würde, gäbe es in einem 20m breiten Streifen rechts und links vom Weg keine älteren Bäume mehr - das ist doch pervers???????   -oder?

Aus diesem Grund sind wir auch in der Pflicht!
Wir können einerseits nicht die Natur suchen und andererseits darauf pochen, dass man auf "Watte gebettet" wird!

In diesem Sinne, hoffe ich das die Permanenten auch bald in IGB kommen!


----------



## Jobal (9. Dezember 2004)

@Thorsten_F
Schön, daß Du Gary Fisher kennst, Du weißt ja vielleicht auch wie er mit Biken angefangen hat....

Wenn Du nen ausgeschilderten Weg, laubfrei (  ) mit Übersichtstafel im Wald brauchst, Dein Pech. 

@all
Tourismus bringen schön, wieviel Besucher hatte Todtnau letztes Jahr o. BMais o. Winterberg u. wieviel sind davon wg. der Bikeparks gekommen? 

100000 nen Schnäppchen??? Ne BMX Bahn kriegst Du für ca 10000, wenn Du ein Gelände hast, die gesamte Freeride Strecke in Willingen wurde für 30000 komplett saniert, usw.
Wenn Du anfängst Waldwege zu kehren u. Übersichtstafeln in den Wald zu ballern usw., ist die Frage ob das nötig ist.

Produkthaftung ist ein Problem, aber wie schon in nem anderen Thread erklärt hast Du nur die Verkehrsicherungspflicht u. nichts darüber hinaus u. nein, Du brauchst keinen 20m breiten Streifen rechts u. links.

Gruß Jobal


----------



## Thorsten_F (9. Dezember 2004)

> Einheimischer Zitat:
> Tolle Argumentation  dann könnte ich ja auch um meinen künstlichen Weihnachtsbaum biken bis mir schlecht ist - dann bräuchte ich in Zukunft auch keine Wuchergebühren für überlange CTF`s (Marathons ohne Zeitnahme) mit schlechter Verpflegung bezahlen, oder?



Musst ja den Marathonnicht mitfahren, sparst ne Menge Geld, obwohl, soviel ist es auch wieder nicht.



> Manche Dinge brauchen Zeit, andere brauchen Geld.


Andere brauchen Hirn  


			
				Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> @Thorsten_F
> Wenn Du nen ausgeschilderten Weg, laubfrei (  ) mit Übersichtstafel im Wald brauchst, Dein Pech.


Noch schlimmer wenn ich ne Garage zum runterspringen und biken brauche.  



> Zitat von Limit83
> Wir sind doch alle eine Große MTB-Familie!


So soll es sein.   Genug gemeckert.
Wir haben uns jetzt wieder lieb, ist ja bald W.

Liebe Grüsse ins Saarland!


----------



## radsportnils (9. Dezember 2004)

@ jobal

_Ne BMX Bahn kriegst Du für ca 10000, _ 

wieviel touristische biker willst du denn mit einer bmx-bahn in st. ingbert generieren ? 10 ,20 .... 100 ? ; das thema laeuft anscheinend komplett an dir vorbei !

_die gesamte Freeride Strecke in Willingen wurde für 30000 komplett saniert, usw._

... und dieses jahr investieren sie fuer die 3-fach-weltcup veranstaltung mehrere 100.000 in den neubau von deinen so geliebten DDD-Strecken .
und weisst du was ? ich finds super , das deutschland als mtb-land entdeckt wird. und daran sind massgeblich alle cc-fahrer mit ihrem vorbildlichen verhalten verantwortlich. 
willingen hat mit einem wegstreckennetz auf zumeist breiten waldautobahnen angefangen ... !


in einem aelteren beitrag schreibst du bezueglich des marathons in st. ingbert (uebrigens mein lieblingsmarathon), dessen singletrailabschnitte auch in einem sehr gepflegten zustand waren:

_Mittelstrecke war echt genial, allerdings für DHler ohne Kondition schon grenzwertig   
Ich hab am Ende mehr geschoben als gefahren u. bin erst nach über 4 Stunden ins Ziel getorkelt.
Nächstes Jahr wieder  
Gruß Jobal_

das zeigt mir , das unsere meinungen gar nicht so weit voneinander abschweifen. du findest meinen lieblingsmarathon als genial. das eroeffnet uns ganz neue horizonte ueber die wir gerne weiter philosophieren koennen.

vielleicht fahren wir sogar naechstes jahr zusammen den ma in st. ingbert. allerdings musst du bis dahin noch ein wenig an deiner kondition arbeiten.

frohes fest    
stephan


----------



## 01wheeler (9. Dezember 2004)

hi,

jetzt muss ich mich auch noch mal melden.

zitat jobal
_100000â¬ fÃ¼r die Ausschilderung von ein paar Wegen, genial.  Die Wege konntest Du schon die ganze Zeit fahren, Kartenmaterial gibt es fÃ¼r den gesamten PfÃ¤lzerwald erstklassiges (Wanderkarten des PWV), es gibt sogar nen MTB FÃ¼hrer fÃ¼r den PW. Was soll das ganze? _ 

also die akuellste karte um meinen ort (jetzt soll blos keiner von hinterwald o.Ã¤. reden, ist nicht notwendig) ist vom 1995 (topografische wanderkarte). ich hab selbst schon ein paar touren und mit kumpels zusammengestellt und es nicht so einfach, wenn mann ausweichmÃ¶glichkeiten bei unterschiedlichen ansprÃ¼chen (vorlieben) berÃ¼cksichtigen muss.

ich finde die diskussion lÃ¤uft irgendwie falsch ab. wir sollten uns alle freuen das wege ausgewiesen werden, auf denen man fahren kann ohne stÃ¤ndig nach markierungen von wandervereinen (pfÃ¤lzerwald/ortsansÃ¤ssig oder beidem) ausschau zu halten. 
einfach mal die touren abfahren, dann beurteilen und empfehlungen geben   

@radsportnils
die beiden threads habe ich mal Ã¼berflogen   (ausser die unnÃ¶tige brettdiskussion). ich muss wohl etwas Ã¶fter bei bikenatour.de vorbeischauen  
bei solchen touren kÃ¶nnte mann sich mal einklinken

ich hoffe dass es mÃ¶glichst bald zu entsprechenden wegbeschreibungen kommt, weil ich lieber fahre, als karten zu lesen und den gleichen weg wieder zurÃ¼ckzustrampeln weil man sich verfahren hat.
aber jeder wie er kann und will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten_F (9. Dezember 2004)

01wheeler schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde die diskussion läuft irgendwie falsch ab.
> einfach mal die touren abfahren, dann beurteilen und empfehlungen geben



Sag ich doch die ganze Zeit.  
Hab ich auch schon im anderen fred gesagt.

@stephan
ist die Strecke in Wfb schon fertig?
Wollte sie evtl am WE mal fahren.


----------



## radsportnils (9. Dezember 2004)

hallo ,

_bei solchen touren könnte mann sich mal einklinken_

liebend gerne ; es wird zu jeder tour des bikeparks eine "erstbefahrung" geben. deshalb schick mir doch einfach deine mailadresse per pm und ich nehme dich in meinen verteiler auf...... oder wie schon richtig erkannt oefters mal bei bikenatour ( ibc und www.bikenatour.de) reinschauen.

@ thorsten

ja die runde ab bahnhof waldfischbach ist schon ausgeschildert ... es fehlen lediglich noch die erklaerenden portal(hinweis)tafeln. zum abfahren genuegt aber das du weisst , das innerorts mit kleinen aufklebern , die an strassenlaternen angebracht sind , gearbeitet wurde. diese aufkleber beginnen ab dem waldfischbacher bahnhof. also beim losfahren darauf achten ...... ist dein auge erst einmal darauf fixiert erkennt man sie sehr gut. beim eintauchen in den wald ist es dann eindeutiger , schilder in der groesse 14x14cm begleiten dich durch die tiefe des pfaelzer waldes. abgestuft sind die schilder in 3 farben: blau,rot,schwarz .... analog zum skisystem. 
und die zahlreiche beschilderung (ca. 550 stueck) machen ein "abkommen" von der strecke fast unmoeglich.

viel spass und freude beim abrocken der trails

stephan


----------



## Jobal (9. Dezember 2004)

radsportnils schrieb:
			
		

> @ jobal
> 
> _Ne BMX Bahn kriegst Du für ca 10000, _
> 
> ...


Nein unsere Meinungen sind weit auseinander,

erstens waren BMX Bahn u. Freeride in Willingen  Beispiele dafür, daß die 100000 kein Schnäppchen für die Ausschilderung von ein paar Wegen sind u. zweitens hat meine Einschätzung vom besten Marathon der Welt nichts damit zu tun. IGB Marathon rulez (obwohl ich nicht wußte, daß es Dein Marathon ist, dachte ja immer der RSV veranstaltet den  ). Wenn ich Singletrails fahren will, brauch ich aber keine Ausschilderung. 

Wieder die Frage, wieviele Biker fahren nach Todtnau, Bad Wildbad o. Winterberg? O. auch Willingen, mit einem Wegenetz haben sie angefangen u. schnell gemerkt, daß es ohne Freeride bzw. die frühere DH Strecke nicht funzt o. warum glaubts Du haben sie auf dem Ettelsberg die Strecke gebaut u. in ne BMX Bahn investiert? Oder warum bauen sie jetzt weiter? Ganz einfach, weil mehr Biker jetzt nach Winterberg weiterfahren, da dort der bessere DH, ein Freecross u. nen Dirtparkt ist.

Noch als Anmerkung, Willingen investiert Millionen, weil sie 3 Worldcups der UCI ausrichten wollen, dazu gehört u.a. der Neubau einer DH Strecke, Totalumbau des Sessellifts u. der Umbau in der Infrastruktur des Ortes. Ich glaube nicht, daß Du das miteinander vergleichen kannst.

Biken kannst Du überall, Bikeparks (mit Anliegern, Sprüngen, Drops, North Shores, etc.) gibts nicht überall. 

Wo ist denn der Vorteil des MTB Wegenetzes, hast Du die Wege vorher nicht gekannt o. wird Dir jetzt erst bewußt, daß man im PW auch biken kann? Oder denkst Du, daß damit jetzt Massen angezogen werden um dort zu biken, hast Du mal nen Flyer von dem Ding gesehen? Ich glaube nicht, daß Du damit aktive MTBler in die Pfalz lockst.

Gruß Jobal


PS: Kartenmaterial zum PW, mal ne Auswahl: 
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/search-handle-form/302-8192208-1882447

PPS: noch ne Anmerkung zu dem Seitenhieb, CCler mit Ihrem vorbildlichen Verhalten, wenn alles CCler wären, würdest Du noch mit Starrgabel mit nem 1.8er Reifen durch die Botanik fräsen u. Scheibenbremsen für Fahrräder wärden noch Vision.


----------



## Thorsten_F (9. Dezember 2004)

radsportnils schrieb:
			
		

> @ thorsten
> 
> ja die runde ab bahnhof waldfischbach ist schon ausgeschildert ... es fehlen lediglich noch die erklaerenden portal(hinweis)tafeln. zum abfahren genuegt aber das du weisst , das innerorts mit kleinen aufklebern , die an strassenlaternen angebracht sind , gearbeitet wurde. diese aufkleber beginnen ab dem waldfischbacher bahnhof. also beim losfahren darauf achten ...... ist dein auge erst einmal darauf fixiert erkennt man sie sehr gut. beim eintauchen in den wald ist es dann eindeutiger , schilder in der groesse 14x14cm begleiten dich durch die tiefe des pfaelzer waldes. abgestuft sind die schilder in 3 farben: blau,rot,schwarz .... analog zum skisystem.
> und die zahlreiche beschilderung (ca. 550 stueck) machen ein "abkommen" von der strecke fast unmoeglich.
> ...


naja, da ich der Einäugige unter den Blinden bin werde ich das schon hinkriegen.Nimm mich mal in den Verteiler mit auf.

Ich plane da was im August. da könnte man den Park doch mal vorstellen und Werbung machen.Würde sich gut ergänzen. Mehr per mail oder besser per Telefon.Interesse?


----------



## radsportnils (9. Dezember 2004)

@jobal

_Biken kannst Du überall, Bikeparks (mit Anliegern, Sprüngen, Drops, North Shores, etc.) gibts nicht überall. _ 

dann bau doch einen .......... wenn alles soooo easy iss.

_Wo ist denn der Vorteil des MTB Wegenetzes, hast Du die Wege vorher nicht gekannt o. wird Dir jetzt erst bewußt, daß man im PW auch biken kann? Oder denkst Du, daß damit jetzt Massen angezogen werden um dort zu biken, hast Du mal nen Flyer von dem Ding gesehen? Ich glaube nicht, daß Du damit aktive MTBler in die Pfalz lockst._

ich bin zwar kein psychologe ....... aber aus welcher frustration heraus versuchst du immer persoenliche absichten bzw. fehler zu interpreditieren.
vielleicht aus der erkenntnis deiner eigenen ohnmacht noch nichts produktives zum thema mtb geleistet zu haben ? ......... oder gar neid !?
...... werde weiterhin auf deine provozierenden unqualifizierten bemerkungen nicht mehr reagieren. einen versuch war es aber dennoch wert.

viel spass beim biken   
stephan


----------



## Jobal (9. Dezember 2004)

radsportnils schrieb:
			
		

> @jobal
> 
> _Biken kannst Du überall, Bikeparks (mit Anliegern, Sprüngen, Drops, North Shores, etc.) gibts nicht überall. _
> 
> ...



Vielleicht verstehst Du es ja jetzt, nen richtigen Bikepark zu bauen ist schwieriger als Wege auszuschildern.

Im übrigen bin ich in nem Verein tätig u. wir arbeiten an einer DH Strecke. Wir werden sehen  

Jobal


----------



## DoSe (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

1.
ich kann nur sagen das ich es gut finde das endlich ein Mountainbike-Park mit ausgewiesenem Wegenetz gibt. Da dies für den Tourismus in der Region sehr wichtig ist.  


2.
Auf der Internet Seite http://www.zentrum-pfaelzerwald.de ist zu lesen das die Einrichtung des Streckennetz bis ende 2004 vorgesehen ist. Nach Meinen Information wirds wohl 1. Quartal 2005 bis alles fertig ist.

Hieran kann man schon sehen wie lange es dauert von der Idee bis zum fertigen Projekt.

Ich finde es ist ein Anfang gemacht und nun sollte man das Projekt mit Leben füllen und wer kann aktiv mit machen. Damit noch weitere Strecken und auch DH Strecke, North Shores u. Diät Hügel enstehen können.

*Leute! Lasst uns noch mehr aus dem Projekt machen! \"Tue Gutes UND rede darüber!!!!* 

Gruß 
dOsE


----------



## Speedbullit (9. Dezember 2004)

für mich persönlich hätte es auch keine ausgeschilderten wege geben müssen. aber man muss es auch von der seite aus betrachten, dass die offiziellen so langsam an das thema herangeführt wurden und sich mit der matierei befaßt haben. als nächster schritt kann dann ja jetzt wenn mal wieder geld locker sitz die planung einer dh strecke in angriff genommen werden. step by step. winterberg hat ja auch klein angefangen und jetzt erst festgestellt, dass die kohle nicht von den familien die ihr butterbrot mitbringen und auch noch aus eigener kraft den berg hochfahren kommt. geld bringen die faulen dhler die auch noch nach dem bike in die kneipen gehen und ein haufen geld ablegen. denn wenn papi einen dickes bike für 5000,00  sponsort dann ist auch immernoch genügend geld für so zum verprassen da.

und wenn es nichts offizielles gibt gibt es immer noch genügend mittel und wege (was hier kein aufruf zu irgenwas sein soll) um seinen spaß zu haben.

ride on s


----------



## Jobal (10. Dezember 2004)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> wenn es nichts offizielles gibt gibt es immer noch genügend mittel und wege (was hier kein aufruf zu irgenwas sein soll) um seinen spaß zu haben.
> 
> ride on s



 Jo, das ist eh klar, wissen wir beide ja aus Erfahrung  

Es geht mir um das Verhältnis Kosten-Nutzen, die Locals haben von dem Ding im Augenblick gar nix. Du kennst eh jeden Stein mit Vornamen, die ausgeschilderten Wege werden verm. als Argument dafür benutzt, die Biker nur dahin zu kanalisieren, was wieder vermehrt für Stress mit der Kniebundfraktion führt u. wenn Du hier für ne Strecke vorsprichst, kriegst Du als Argument vorgehalten"...hey in unmittelbarer Nähe gibt es doch einen Bikepark"

Belassen wirs dabei u. gehen biken.

So long Jobal


----------



## grandmaster (10. Dezember 2004)

hallo...noch eine meldung.

da ich im pfälzer wald wohne,will ich mich auch kurz zu wort melden....
lieber stefan--wie hart ziehst den du hier durch die gegend???der saarländer hat wohl einen wunden punkt getroffen,dass du so beleidigend wirst...cool down.
ich finde die ausgabe von soviel euro auch völlig überzogen... es werden wohl irgendwo ein paar euro in dunkele kanäle versickert sein.--nicht verklagen-ist ein witz--.aber ich glaube kaum,dass durch eine bloße ausschilderung massen von biketouristen kommen..schön wärs ja für die gebeutelte pfalz.aber jeder biker,der bis drei zählen kann,findet sich auch ohne hinweistafeln im wald zurecht.der pfälzer wald ist nunmal das best ausgeschilderte revier in deutschland,aus meiner erfahrung.
nur ein bikepark mit dh,fr,ds bringt zusätzliche biker...vielleicht hätte man das gleich einplanen sollen.

...die innovation am bike--die kamen nicht ausschliesslich von cc..glaube ich nicht..und kondition haben die kantenklatscher auch.ich bin mtbler und fahre alles auch dh und dirt...und wenn du glaubst die hätten keine kondition,dann sollst du mal einen tag mitgehen nach hindelang oder sonstwo und acht abfahrten machen,da wärste froh du wärst "nur" auf den tremalzo-ist glaube ich falsch geschrieben- oder sonstwo hochgefahren.
ich wollte mich nicht in euren zwist einmischen,aber du scheinst mir ziemlich arrogant zu sein...
das bestätigt mirnur meine meinung von eurem club,da ich schon zweimal euch angemailt hatte und meine hilfe angeboten habe oder info wollte...nur hattet ihr zum antworten keine zeit...soviel zu deiner meinung:erst mal selbst was auf die beine stellen.

viele grüsse

harry

ps..ich habe hier selbst schon einen dirttrail mit förstershilfe gebaut...du siehst,auch anderswo wird gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobal (10. Dezember 2004)

Hey keine Beleidigungen, bin selber Pfälzer, ich wohn nur im Saarland   

Gruß Jobal


----------



## radsportnils (10. Dezember 2004)

hallo harry,

_"..... dass du so beleidigend wirst... "_

????

_aber jeder biker,der bis drei zählen kann,findet sich auch ohne hinweistafeln im wald zurecht.der pfälzer wald ist nunmal das best ausgeschilderte revier in deutschland,aus meiner erfahrung._

... meine erfahrungen mit bikergruppen , die hier urlaub machen wollen bestaetigen das aber nicht. die wollen nicht stundenlang umherirren zum dann irgendwann doch noch einen schoenen singletrailabschnitt zu finden. die sind auf der suche nach einer abwechslungsreichen strecke , bei der sie vorher schon abschaetzen koennen was auf sie zukommt ( hoehenprofil , streckenbeschreibung ect ...) ......... sind eben nicht alles so waldkinder wie wir .

_nur ein bikepark mit dh,fr,ds bringt zusätzliche biker...vielleicht hätte man das gleich einplanen sollen._

nicht nur ..... es gibt auch immer noch die mtb-ler die 2-4h biken gehen und dabei XX% singletrail fahren wollen . und davon gar nicht mal so wenige ...
ddd-fahrer und freerider nehmen einen immer groesseren teil ein , da geb ich dir gerne recht. eingeplant wurden viele dinge , auch eine dualstrecke in queidersbach mit skilift ........... aber du kennst ja durch deine trailbaugeschichte wie das ablaeuft in good old germany.

_...die innovation am bike--die kamen nicht ausschliesslich von cc..glaube ich nicht..und kondition haben die kantenklatscher auch.ich bin mtbler und fahre alles auch dh und dirt...und wenn du glaubst die hätten keine kondition,dann sollst du mal einen tag mitgehen nach hindelang oder sonstwo und acht abfahrten machen,da wärste froh du wärst "nur" auf den tremalzo-ist glaube ich falsch geschrieben- oder sonstwo hochgefahren._

hab ich doch gar nichts von gesagt , oder ?
ich sehe das genauso ........ jobal hat lediglich schon mal ueber seine mangelnde kondition berichtet. darauf habe ich mich bezogen.

"du scheinst mir ziemlich arrogant zu sein..."

dafuer liebe ich das medium forum ; niergendwo kann man schneller eine nie vorhandene naehe oder auch ablehnung aufbauen als ueber mails oder foren. ich wuerde dich gerne mal persoenlich kennenlernen ( vielleicht bei einer tour ? ) ; dann koennen wir ja auch ueber die "weiterentwicklung" in richtung DDD-Spielplatz des projekts sprechen

_"da ich schon zweimal euch angemailt hatte und meine hilfe angeboten habe oder info wollte...nur hattet ihr zum antworten keine zeit"_

das kann ich leider kaum vorstellen , aber wenn du das sagst. bei mir ist leider keine mail angekommen. wo hast du die denn hingeschickt ?
hilfe benoetigen wir eigentlich immer ............. 

_ich habe hier selbst schon einen dirttrail mit förstershilfe gebaut...du siehst,auch anderswo wird gebaut. _ 

schade , das der vom forst eingeebnet wurde

gruss stephan


----------



## Maui (11. Dezember 2004)

geile diskussion    

Mein lieblingssatz bis jetzt
*"singletrails befinden sich im moment in einem laubfreien ! , perfekt ausgeschilderten und tadellosem zustand"*
geil kann ich dann auch mit meinen Kettcar da rumfahren?   

Das ganze kleine 1x1. 100000/220(Arbeitstage) sind ca 450 am tach.
Geil, wenn der Job noch frei ist für die Schilder aufzuhängen und die Blätter zu kehren bitte bei mir melden   

Hier sieht man mal wieder das 2 Welten aufeinander treffen.


----------



## radsportnils (11. Dezember 2004)

_Das ganze kleine 1x1. 100000/220(Arbeitstage) sind ca 450 am tach.
Geil, wenn der Job noch frei ist für die Schilder aufzuhängen und die Blätter zu kehren bitte bei mir melden  _ 

das kleine 1x1 kannst du bei einem projekt , das nun schon seit fast 4jahren laeuft , getrost vergessen. es gibt fuer dieses projekt eine 27 seiten langes auftragsverzeichnis.... davon ist ein punkt die beschilderung.
aber ich lade dich gerne mal ein mir bei der arbeit zu helfen ; ist sowiso viel besser vor ort zu beurteilen was man im vorfeld schon wieder schlechtgeredet hat.

_Hier sieht man mal wieder das 2 Welten aufeinander treffen._

so sehe ich das auch.

wie waers eigentlich mal mit biken zur ausnahme

gruss stephan


----------



## bikeburnz (11. Dezember 2004)

OHHH leck!!
Liebe Leute ..findet ihr das nicht alle ein bischen.....will sagen....
kindisch..sich so gegenseitig niederzumachen?

-Ich finde es toll, daß die Pälzer sowas auf die beine stellen..
-Aber auch andere Meinungen muß man gelten lassen, ne DH Strecke oder Bikepark wär auch geil  

...ich weiß nicht warum ihr euch alle anmacht.  ..biken wir nicht alle auf 2 Rädern?..Jeder wie er Lust hat, sag ich...

So jetzt setzt euch aufs Bike und fhrt mal durch die frische Luft, um mal klare Gedanken zu bekommen 


Grüße und weiter so an alle die ne Idee haben , dran glauben und die umsetzen (wollen)


----------



## Limit83 (11. Dezember 2004)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> OHHH leck!!
> Liebe Leute ..findet ihr das nicht alle ein bischen.....will sagen....
> kindisch..sich so gegenseitig niederzumachen?
> 
> ...


Genau der Meinung bin ich auch! 
Kann es sein, dass Neid, mangelnde Transparenz des Projektes (Wieviel Arbeit da wirklich drinsteckt, wo das Geld hingeflossen ist, ....) und die Unfähigkeit mit Kritik umgehen zu können eine Rolle spielen???


----------



## grandmaster (11. Dezember 2004)

so jetzt bin auch mittendrin  
stefan,ich weiss leider nicht mehr, wo ich die mails hingeschickt habe...aber irgendwo hatte ich mal sowas wie einen hilferuf von euch hineininterpretiert..und dann habe ich die mails an eine adresse von euerer homepage geschickt.nun ja..is ja auch egal...
aber zur KLARSTELLUNG----unser trail wurde nicht eingeebnet..nein,ehrlich nicht.wir mussten nur die northshoreteile abbauen.die anderen teile--table,sprünge und sonstige knifflige hindernisse konnten bleiben.leider war ich dann ein jahr alleine am trail und hatte keine lust immer alleine den trail sauberzumachen.es lagen immer viel äste rum...die kommen nicht gut kurz vorm oder nach dem sprung.tja,das wars dann....
aber jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein...ich las irgendwo mal was das in johanniskreuz ein nortshoreding gebaut würde..und da kam ich auf eure seite...
good old germany---die bürokratie macht alles kaputt.ich musste den trail-bzw.den northtrail einreissen,da die versicherungsfrage ungeklärt blieb.alle privatversicherung sagten--keine erwerbsmässige nutzung-keine versicherung nötig.der forst sagte das gegenteil...schade,zumal dertrail neben dem weg ging--es konnte also niemand ausversehen drübersegeln.

unserer förster sagte,dass grosse teile des mtb-trails auch für kutschen freigegeben werden.
da bin ich ja mal gespannt....

gruss

harry


----------



## radsportnils (11. Dezember 2004)

ja , ihr habt recht :

wir haben genug gestritten ........ obwohl das wirklich nicht meine absicht war !    

aber das thema freeride und dual , dirt , downhill beschaeftigt mich , insbesondere im zusammenhang mit dem "mtb-park-pfaelzerwald" , wirklich schon seit einer laengeren zeit.

@ grandfather

ich kenne den trail ja auch nur aus den forum , und da hast du mal geschrieben:

_er war am waldspielplatz in moelschbach.alleine war es mir nicht mehr möglich den naturgewalten herr zu werden.der trail war in keinem guten zustand mehr,deshalb wurde er vom forst eingeebnet.aber...wer weiss--vielleicht gibts ein auferstehen.._

auf grund dessen habe ich geschrieben : leider wurde er eingeebnet !
( so langsam komme ich mir vor wie in einer gerichtsverhandlung ...   )

wie waers wenn wir gerade diesen trail dazu benutzen wuerden die ddd und freerider unter uns mit in dieses projekt einzubinden. wenn dort eh schon mal was war .......... vielleicht helfen uns ja auch deine kontakte von damals weiter.

also peace ...    insbesondere an die soulrider....... denn name verpflichtet

gruss stephan


----------



## bikeburnz (11. Dezember 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (11. Dezember 2004)

na also .....
.............so ist´s lieb


----------



## roland.matzig (11. Dezember 2004)

01wheeler schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss wohl etwas öfter bei bikenatour.de vorbeischauen
> bei solchen touren könnte mann sich mal einklinken



du bist jederzeit herzlich willkommen
wie du unter www.bikenatour.de sehen kannst gibt es regelmäßige termine. allerdings ist es sinnvoll vorher ne kurze mail zu senden, denn nicht immer sind die termine besetzt. 
aber wir freuen uns immer über "besuch". wenn daraus mehr wird ... um so besser
vielleicht kennst du es ja schon.
aber hier noch ein hinweis auf was wirklich lustiges
www.uphillrace.de
solltest dir mal anschauen


----------



## roland.matzig (11. Dezember 2004)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass Neid, mangelnde Transparenz des Projektes (Wieviel Arbeit da wirklich drinsteckt, wo das Geld hingeflossen ist, ....) und die Unfähigkeit mit Kritik umgehen zu können eine Rolle spielen???


ich möchte zwar nicht öl in eine gerade verlöschende glut schütten, aber dieser hinweis ist für mich so aktuell, dass ich gerne etwas dazu sagen will.
bntc (www.bntc.de) hat den auftrag bekommen den mtb-park-pfälzerwald zu entwickeln und umzusetzen.
wir haben sehr viel zeit, fachwissen, engagement und energie in das projekt gesteckt. von beginn an haben wir transparenz und öffentlichkeitsarbeit bei der verantwortlichen projektleitung eingefordert. bislang leider ohne erfolg!
anläßlich des hier veröffentlichten artikels in der rheinpfalz, der absolut keine unwahrheit enthielt, hat man uns "offiziell" aufgefordert, jegliche weitere information zu unterlassen. "man störe damit die laufenden verhandlungen der partner".
ihr seht also: in diesem projekt arbeiten eine reihe menschen mit die es für richtig erachten informationen zurückzuhalten. das ist der grund für falsche spekulationen und fehlurteile.
insofern wäre es richtig, die verantwortlichen aufzufordern, informationen bereit zu stellen. denn schließlich erwarten wir (biker) alle nur eines: offizielle INFORMATIONEN zu diesem thema zu bekommen.
es ist euch überlassen euren informationbedarf zu äußern.
die verantwortliche projektleitung liegt bei der werbegemeinschaft zentrum pfälzerwald. vielleicht helfen anfragen an diese adresse weiter, bald verlässliche aussagen zu bekommen.
dann würde die hier geführte diskussion auch einen begründeten anlass und gefestigten rahmen bekommen.


----------



## Maui (12. Dezember 2004)

hab mal einen blick auf die page geworfen.
Ok man sieht das man sich gedanken macht. bis jetzt hat ja fast nur der Diddi in deutschland Parks ausm Boden gestampft. 

auf der page steht sowas wie 
_Wir entwerfen Konzepte für Mtb-Parks. Von der professionellen Beschilderung nach internationalem Standard bis zum Bau von CC-Strecken, Fun-Cross-, Dual-Slalom-, Downhill- und Marathonstrecken liefern wir das gesamte Knowhow für naturverträgliches und zukunftsfähiges Streckendesign._
Welche Strecken (Dh/Dual/4X) sind denn schon auf deren Mist gewachsten. Ich kenn bis jetzt keine oder heißt das eher wir wollen?
ein Bild von Bischofsmais copieren gilt nicht   
Soll kein vorwurf sein.  

Wir sind auch in verhandlungen einer Strecke im Saarland. Wir wissen, dass die politischen Verhandlungen weit schwieriger sind als anzunehmen, also ruhig blut. Und da gibts dann vielleicht auch cc Trails, aber mit Laub


----------



## leeqwar (13. Dezember 2004)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> Und da gibts dann vielleicht auch cc Trails, aber mit Laub


pfffff....   

in igb werden übrigens von zeit zu zeit einige trails auch von laub befreit. ok, wahrscheinlich nicht speziell für die mtb'er


----------



## DoSe (13. Dezember 2004)

roland.matzig schrieb:
			
		

> insofern wäre es richtig, die verantwortlichen aufzufordern, informationen bereit zu stellen. denn schließlich erwarten wir (biker) alle nur eines: offizielle INFORMATIONEN zu diesem thema zu bekommen.
> es ist euch überlassen euren informationbedarf zu äußern.
> die verantwortliche projektleitung liegt bei der werbegemeinschaft zentrum pfälzerwald. vielleicht helfen anfragen an diese adresse weiter, bald verlässliche aussagen zu bekommen.
> dann würde die hier geführte diskussion auch einen begründeten anlass und gefestigten rahmen bekommen.




Hab ich schon gemacht!!!!! 
Hab eine E-Mail an Werbegemeinschaft Zentrum Pfälzerwald gesendet um ein paar Informationen zum stand der dinge zu bekommen usw. 
Leider war ich danach auch nicht viel schlauer außer das es 2005 losgehen soll!!!!!


*Zitat:*
Leider kann ich Ihnen noch keine fertigen Broschüren übersenden und der Park ist auch noch nicht offiziell eröffnet. Aber das Licht am Ende des Tunnels ist schon hell, bedeutet, dass die letzte noch ausstehende Hürde mit zustimmungspflichtigen Behörden noch vor Weihnachten genommen werden (alle Zustimmungen zu erhalten war leider viel, viel schwieriger als jemals vorstellbar!) und zum Saisonbeginn im Frühjahr 2005 eröffnet wird. Wenn wir genaueres wissen, werden auch die Internetseiten entsprechend aktualisiert. Bitte, schauen Sie spätestens im März auf die Seiten www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grandmaster (13. Dezember 2004)

..da haben wir das problem...wir wissen alle einfache zuwenig..........über die pläne....
aber was ist den hier so streng geheim?das verstehe ich nun beim besten willen nicht......
meine freunde haben mir ein ausschnitt aus der heidelberger zeitung zugeschickt..überschrift..so sinngemäss..bald nun auch vertikal im pfälzer wald zu tal???die schreiben von dh-strecken,cc-strecken von massagestationen mit lauter netten häschen,so einfach alles was unserer herz begehrt.vielleicht haben sie die mädels noch nicht alle ausgesucht??und darum ist es noch top secret?  
nee,quatsch beiseite..ich meine die mädels   verstehen tu ich die geheimniskrämerei  trotzdem nicht.
der dirttrail bei uns...der forst machte ihn erst nach rückfrage mit mir platt.also es war wirklich keine willkür von den männern im grünen rock.nur ob hier nochmal was geht?unser förster hatte zuletzt irgendwo ein seminar und da war der chef vom bopparder forst dabei,er hätte nur erzählt,dass es auch bei der neuen freeridestrecke nur probleme gibt..die hindernisse muessten tüv abgenommen sein..und so ein quark.
naja,freuen wir uns,dass wenigstens etwas im pfälzerwald passiert.vielleicht kann ich dann doch mal im rentenalter einen echten pälzer downhill shredden..

gruss
harry


----------



## DoSe (9. März 2005)

Was lange währt wird endlich gut!?

Aber seht doch selber unter  
www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de


----------



## 01wheeler (11. März 2005)

DoSe schrieb:
			
		

> Was lange währt wird endlich gut!?
> 
> Aber seht doch selber unter
> www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de


----------

